# Pax Hand Saws



## rkamarowski (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone have experience with Pax Hand saws? I'm new to woodworking and looking for cross-cut and rip saws.

thanks,
bob k.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Bob, Pax makes decent saws. They are not great decent but decent.

Which saws in particular are you looking at? Have you considered Veritas brand saws from Lee Valley?

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## rkamarowski (Feb 7, 2012)

hi Tom,

Which Veritas saws are you talking about?

bob k.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rkamarowski said:


> hi Tom,
> 
> Which Veritas saws are you talking about?
> 
> bob k.


The only way I can answer that is to know what you are planning to do with them... That's why I asked which Pax saws you were considering.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## rkamarowski (Feb 7, 2012)

My first step is cross-cut thick stock. 4 or 5 inch laminated cypress.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rkamarowski said:


> My first step is cross-cut thick stock. 4 or 5 inch laminated cypress.


Im not aware of any Pax or Veritas saws suitable for that... I'll get back to you.

Is this rough cuts or finish cuts? 

Don't let me looking stop you from continuing to search though. Start looking for cross cut saws with no spine. If you want to buy new the selection in what sounds like your price range will be pretty limited. You may have to settle for a japanese pull saw to stay in budget.

Regards,

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## rkamarowski (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a list of the Pax saws at Tools for Working Wood:

22" x 12 pt. Pax Crosscut Panel Saw ($99.95) 
26" x 10pt. Pax Crosscut Saw ($109.95) 
26" x 8 pt. Pax Crosscut Saw ($109.95) 
26" x 5-1/2 pt. Pax Rip Saw ($109.95) 
28" x 5-1/2 pt. Pax Rip Saw ($119.95) 

Rough cut would be fine.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rkamarowski said:


> This is a list of the Pax saws at Tools for Working Wood:
> 
> 22" x 12 pt. Pax Crosscut Panel Saw ($99.95)
> 26" x 10pt. Pax Crosscut Saw ($109.95)
> ...


Well, there ya go. I had never come across or used those.

More tpi = smoother & slower. Less = rougher & faster. For stock that thick you probably want to go with the 8 tpi.

I'd also look around a bit and see if anyone has a lower price. 

Cypress, you say? I'm all about cypress... What are you building?

Might also wait a bit to hear if anyone here has experience with that particular saw.

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## rkamarowski (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm building Chris Schwartz' 18th century workbench. The cypress is for the top.

thanks for the help.

bob k.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rkamarowski said:


> I'm building Chris Schwartz' 18th century workbench. The cypress is for the top.
> 
> thanks for the help.
> 
> bob k.


Cypress? Man that pretty dang soft for a work bench. I guess you know that though...

Good luck!

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## rkamarowski (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

